# Grainy Vision, Kinda Like Bad TV Reception/Picture



## Guest (Nov 2, 2005)

Hi I have noticed that, specially in the dark, or looking at dark objects, things look kinda fuzzy, or grainy, like bad tv reception, or night vision, does anybody know what I am talking about? anybody else get this? I find it is more apparant in low lght, and when looking at darker objects, also I should state it does not come and go, it is always like this, has it always been this way and I have just noticed!?! or is this something that comes on with Derealization, or something else!?

:?


----------



## orangeaid (Jun 24, 2005)

first i have to ask you a question

how did you get your dp/dr? just came on, or was it trauma, or was it drugs?

Lol sorry for laughing but this this is what i was going through about 5 months ago. I was very concerned about this grainy vision it annoyed the hell out of me.

Honestly I know in my case I just thought about it too much and worried about it, and in time it faded and I dont notice it really. There are some things that appear to have a static vision, and I wonder if it was like that before my DR or DR makes it. But I think that if I thought about it, I found the static vision. Simply try to forget about it, but you can use that advice for DR, its easier said than done.

Tips: Use sunglasses in places
DONT LOOK AT WHITE WALLS i find it to be the worst


----------



## Guest (Nov 2, 2005)

I don't know why it came on, I am 30 and have seen normal for 30 years, I was under allot of stress though, possibly burnout, it came on one day I was sitting at my PC and something stressed me out, and my head went funny, and since then the world has looked surreal and my mind has felt detached from my surroundings, that was a few months back now.

Since then I have gone through Health Anxiety, Depression etc, all because I have nobody to help me with whats happened to my mind, at first it was weeks of health Anxiety because I thought I must have had a Stroke/Tumor or something, and now Depression because I think I know what it is (Derealization) but there is nobody to help me, nobody at all, and I dont like seeing the world so detached/dream-like/surreal.

And I find white to be much easier than black, I find that the grainy vision seems to be most noticable fo rme in low light, or dark colours


----------



## Guest (Nov 2, 2005)

Yes, I have this. As a quick background I'm not sure if I have classic DP/DR as described (though I do have some aspects and other weird things I won't get into here) but anyway...

For as long as I can remember I have the constant white noise snow storm in my field of vision (sort of behind it). I had looked at theories like HPPD, or just heightened awareness of someone everyone could perceive, or looking at the sun too long when I was a kid (I think I did that a few times - I didn't know you weren't supposed to do that). I learned to ignore it but it's always there with my eyes open or closed (where it's a lot more obvious along with other mad stuff). It's also easier to see when I'm looking at a plain object with no detail , e.g. wall. And it gets worse when I'm tired.


----------



## agentcooper (Mar 10, 2005)

if i allow myself to pay attention, i have the grainy vision too. the trick, like orangeaid said, is to not focus on it. i think that everyone has it, but because of the dp/dr, we focus on it and stress out about it.


----------



## Scattered (Mar 8, 2005)

I started getting static-vision after smoking pot. When I was high I would have mental images projected over everything and then when I was sober I would still get the generally tv-screen static you describe. The less you focus on the the less it will bother you.


----------



## jft (Jan 10, 2005)

I get the grainy vision when other symptoms of dr are present, and this seems to lead to dp. A scenario that always will bring on disotrted vision is reading in a library or being in a shopping mall, or in a staff meeting etc,. all of which involve flourescent lighting. But I too find that low light situations (such as walking outside after dark) or twilight indoors will help exacerbate this. What I see is foggy/grainy/cloudy/snowy/pixel like air. I think others say it is like having a veil over our eyes.. or l;ike looking through Coke bottle glass. My vision actually seems to blur at this point, which in turn has a few times sent to me eye docs because I thought I needed glasses but actually I have perfect vision.

Walking down the street after dark and being near a streetlight brings out this symptom. What is supposed to be a clear and crisp night often will look like there is a mist in the air, with a smokey medium for it to suspend itself in. Grainy is a good word.
jft


----------



## orangeaid (Jun 24, 2005)

Now granted I dont wanna say that you dont have it and its just focusing on it and a lot of people will say yeah its just all in your head. There are people out there that I read have this and its sever.

What I am is saying, is if you question that you have it than I would think you probably have nothing serious and it is just common OCD/Anxiety.

I have ocd with my anxiety, when my mind knows that I am scared of something it dwells back there. BLAH.


----------



## Guest (Nov 3, 2005)

I got this crap too since I'm 11 or so all the day/night long. check out this site: http://p210.ezboard.com/bthosewithvisualsnow

greetings


----------



## David Kozin (Jan 11, 2005)

Scattered has the typical story regarding this type of "static vision".

In a dark room and with my "static vision" at its worse -- I was seeing bright pinwheels that spun against the walls (it very interesting to note the idea of form constants here --http://www.mouches-volantes.com/ is a good place to try to find the ideas of honeycomb-type, and various types of visual pseudohallucations; there are academic articles that have utilized very complex math to determine these visual form constants with a relationships to visual processing at the biological level). My pinwheels where so severe that they would actually form shapes and faces that spun around. Over the last 7 years, the static vision is no longer his severe, but it is a constant presence in my life. Like many have described, the best treatment is to begin to learn how to not concentrate on this disturbance (i.e. do not stare at blank walls). I do realize this can be hard at times -- imagine a 21 year-old spending hours staring at the ceiling seeing patterns and images of bright white static all over his vision. I should note that clonazepam has been reported to be effective in reducing this type of visual disturbance. This supports Dr. Abraham's theory of Hallucinogen Persisting Perception Disorder of visual DISINHIBITION.

What is interesting is static vision in individuals who have never taken drugs. It is easier explained with someone who has taken a substance, and then we can pass along the idea, "Well, the drug has produced damage of type X on neuronal system Z, which affects Y,D,E and eventually results in static vision." One could argue that DP/DR (non-drug induced) is a stress, similar to the stress of a drug, and similar neurochemical changes could occur leading to those effects.

Sometimes static vision's severity is difficult to explain to people, as everyone can see static vision if they look hard enough. However, we understand that this is something that is very much heightened and out of the ordinary. At times, if can be extremely present and overwhelming, however it is not abnormal in the DP/DR group nor the HPPD group (actually, I do not know one individual with HPPD who will not describe significantly heightened static vision as one of their problems).

I would like to know how many individuals with non-drug induced DP/DR experience specific visual symptoms. This will likely be a next-stage internet research project -- a focus on the visual symptoms of these disorders.

All my best, (again, I am still getting to past e-mails. I have not forgotten anyone).

David


----------

